# Leather Quiver



## arcangel6 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I have always loved a quality leather quiver. I purchase my first quiver in the early 80’s from King Archer. It was a fabulous quiver and gave me many years of service. 

 http://www.archeryhistory.com/quivers/quiverspics/king77.jpg

Unfortunately, the quiver was damaged and I needed a replacement. That was about 15 years ago and since I had stopped shooting I never replaced it. Well I am back and decided it was time to get a new quiver. I came across FIST quivers mentioned in a forum and decided to order one in a mahogany colored leather. These are handmade to order leather quivers. 

http://www.fist-inc.com/quivers.htm

I just received my FIST quiver. All is can say is WOW! It took about 6 weeks to make and was WELL worth the wait and the money. This is the finest quiver I have ever seen. I am posting images below. The pockets attach with one-way snaps so they can’t be accidentally dislodged and you can adjust the cant of the quiver. See may images.

Regards,

Joe


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

That looks sweet!


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

When I saw the title " leather quiver " I thought you were going to ask where you could find a good quality quiver , was going to suggest FIST quivers , guess I will stop typing now


----------



## arcangel6 (Sep 25, 2011)

I had high expectations when I ordered this quiver. The actual product far exceeded those expectations.

Joe


----------

